# Cold Smoked Cheese Curds



## BGKYSmoker (Aug 23, 2016)

Got some white & yellow cheddar cheese curds getting some cold apple smoke via my A-Maze-N-Smoker expandable. I dont use a Bradley anymore but the racks i keep.













curdsch.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Aug 23, 2016






Cool this morning so i best get em smoked.













amaznexp.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Aug 23, 2016


















curdsch3.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Aug 23, 2016


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Aug 23, 2016)

South Florida cold smoking.

Ya just gotta face due north and hold yer mouth right.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			


















chcurdsm3.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Aug 23, 2016


















curds8.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Aug 23, 2016






I dont use frozen anything when i cold smoke cheese, creates condensation

.













curds7.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Aug 23, 2016


----------



## smokesontuesday (Aug 25, 2016)

Looks tasty.


----------



## disco (Aug 26, 2016)

Smoked poutine! Brilliant!

Disco


----------



## crazymoon (Aug 28, 2016)

Nepas, nice looking curds, I love smoked curd !


----------

